# need help identifying something in my tank.



## momiam2six (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, we have a 46 gal saltwater tank with live rock and fish. We has some lil white spots growing on the tank walls and the heater etc, almost looked like large grains of salt, and they never moved. Well we went out of town for a week, and left someone in charge of feeding them. That went fine but the lights were never on for a week . When we got home we had these strange white growths everywhere and tons in the protien skimmer tube. They dont move at all. Does anyone know what these are, and are they good or bad? We have had the tank for about 4 or 5 months, have 4 fish and a choc chip star everything is doing great, lots of coraline algae growing and spreading, but need to know what these things are.

It is not letting me post a picture, it is a jpg format, and i dont know how to turn it into the file types allowed. 

any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks like it's probably Scypha Sponges. They are a reef safe filter feeder that are quite common in reef aquaria. I have hundreds of them in my sump and overflow chamber.


----------



## momiam2six (Jul 6, 2008)

thank you so much for the reply!
Louise


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

You are most welcome.


----------

